# My mantis Eugine (S. carolina)



## Teaspoons (Oct 17, 2009)

This is my mantis Eugine, I'm fairly sure, and have been told, he is Stagmomantis Carolina-

but if I'm wrong I'd be happy to be corrected. Anyway just some random pics hope

you guys don't mind.  

















I haven't been able to get him to do a threat display, so to get pics of his wings I had to get him

to fly up to my hands. Any advice on how to get a mantis to do a threat display lol?






and here is two pics edited together of him leaping






and here is him doing some mantis kung fu on my hand lol


----------



## sbugir (Oct 17, 2009)

Love the double pic leap thingy, very sick. Easy way to get a mantid to do a threat display, for me anyway, simply grab the thorax a bit, they git pretty mad. Then annoy it a bit  my males seem to get more annoyed then my females.


----------



## DeadInTheBasement (Oct 18, 2009)

i love the edited one...it makes me think of a demon being pulled out of a body :lol:


----------



## Rick (Oct 18, 2009)

Nice pics. Yes it does appear to be a s. carolina. It is a male too in case you weren't sure.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 18, 2009)

We love pics, never apologies for posting them!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Oct 18, 2009)

Very nice. That last pic *is* a threat display!


----------



## Katnapper (Oct 18, 2009)

Love these pics!


----------



## wero626 (Oct 19, 2009)

Awsome pics love the last one with the wings all spread looks very cool..!!!


----------



## Teaspoons (Oct 19, 2009)

Thank you all for the kind words, and the advice on angering my mantis!


----------



## kamakiri (Oct 19, 2009)

I love the jumping sequence! [borat] Vary niiice! [/borat]


----------



## charleyandbecky (Oct 19, 2009)

Very lovely male s. carolina! It looks like you already got him to do a defense pose.

I really like the edited leaping picture...nice!

My favorite picture, though, is the third one. He just looks so snooty, like he's all that and a bag of crickets.

Rebecca


----------



## Anleoflippy (Oct 24, 2009)

Impressive pictures  . Really loved the edited picture. The last pic is the threat display.

To make them go in Threat mode, touch the head or the thorax, the will be annoyed by moving away. If you annoy it enough, it will attach your hands


----------

